

A Surfeit of Internet - We Have Met The Enemy by Daniel Akst - spacemanaki
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2011/01/read-this-book-if-youve-got-five-new-emotions-1.html

======
spacemanaki
I don't know anything more about this book, but some of the 5 "good internet
emotions" listed by Halford (the reviewer) sound an awful lot like things I
feel on HN:

"A satisfaction from having read through the carefully cultivated list of Web
sites you visit daily, which keep you informed and awaken you to astonishing
things worth knowing, and which you never would have known without the
Internet."

"A feeling of amazement that there is so much good writing and design in the
world, much of which happens to be available on the Internet, plus a general
amazement at human inventiveness."

Has anyone read the actual book?

